# Free Dusseldorf show tickets



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Does anybody want x2 free tickets for the show as we cannot now attend. The 2 tickets are for one day at the show.
Caroline is ill and she needs to be under her GP at home so we are cutting short our grand european tour and going back for a few weeks.

Just my bleeding luck as i,ve been looking forward to this for ages but health is more important than motorhomes.

We are currently in Belbium and get the calais/dover ferry early on friday morning arriving in dover around 7.30am.

Shame to chuck em.

Paul n caroline.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If you are heading up the M.11/A.14/A.1 I'll happily meet up and buy you a coffee somewhere in exchange - we set off at crack of doom on Saturday.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Stanner
We will be hanging around the London area a couple of days, prob friday and saturday before heading up north, wonder if i could leave them somewhere for you. 

Paul.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I could only think of possibly somewhere at the port - is there some sort of reception area on the right as you enter the Port buildings?

The "Travel Centre" (behind the yellow coach) maybe?

http://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=51.126...d=0OwVcEgTsTLe89kx_NO_lA&cbp=12,72.97,,0,1.19

I'll PM you

Thanks

S


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Really sorry no one would let me leave the tickets anywhere. Tried at the P&O booking office at Calais. Couldn't find the booking office at Dover. Tried to leave them at the BP Dover South filling ststion but they wouldnt let me.

Stll have the bloody things, we are now at my sisters north yorks if anyone is passing down.

Paul.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Paul & Caroline,

Sorry to hear that your show tickets were pre purchased in vain, but glad to know that you are both safely home now, where Caroline can relax knowing that she is with family and friends. 
Hope that her GP is able to sort out the health problems.

Take care.

Jock & Rita.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Many thanks Jock

Caroline is at the doctors tomorrow so hopefully good news awaits.

Regards.

Paul.

ps
We both hope you enjoy your extended tour of your home country.


----------

